# Ockham bites 16th october 2022



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

So its happening again we are back at Ockham bites on the 16th October due to such a successful TT meet last time with over 60 TT,s that came , so lets make this even bigger and better 👊if you didn't come last time there are vids up on the Parrott bros ,Andy charger and my YouTube channels. ALL TT,S ARE WELCOME MK1 MK2 MK3


----------



## Drunk_Panda (5 mo ago)

hoping to come along - will be my first TT event so be gentle!


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Sorry I missed this only saw the event once posted on youtube.


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

After hogging the mk3 forum only, Ive just realised there was an events part here! I’ve probably left it a bit late in the year to get involved but will keep a close eye on upcoming meets and car shows👍


----------

